# Mikrocontroller mit JAVA programmieren



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Geht das? Müsste man nicht erst eine JVM überspielen. Ich würde mich gerne mehr mit diesen Thema befassen. Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch dafür? Oder ist JAVA dafür nicht geeignet. Oder ist meine Vorstellung, was ein Mikrocontroller ist, absolut falsch?:bahnhof:.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Okt 2011)

Ja, um ein Javaprogramm laufen zu lassen muss eine JVM vorhanden sein.
Soweit ich weiß gibts aber mikrocontroller auf denen ne JVM laufen kann.

NanoVM - Mikrocontroller.net


----------



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch?
Oder muss diese Frage in ein anderes Unterforum?


----------



## Volta (28. Okt 2011)

eBook JAVA und Mikrocontroller

oder für tools

www.jcontrol.org

oder google might be usefull


----------



## Kevin94 (28. Okt 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kann man den RCX von Lego auch mit JAVA programmieren, und der ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein Microkontroller.


----------



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem Lego NXT bereits LejOS.
Es geht mir auch um die Grundlagen von Mikrocontrollern.


----------



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Volta hat gesagt.:


> eBook JAVA und Mikrocontroller
> 
> oder für tools
> 
> ...



Mit den EBook kann ich leider nichts anfangen, da es eine exe Datei ist(Wer kommt den auf so eine tolle Idee?) WINE gibt auch eine Fehlermeldung aus.


----------



## Guericke (28. Okt 2011)

Ein echtzeitfähiges Java-System für einen mehrfädigen Java-Mikrocontroller

SJC - Mikrocontroller.net

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Java-Prozessor

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/OSGi


----------



## Kevin94 (28. Okt 2011)

Wenn es dir um die Grundlagen von Microkontrollern geht, dann bist du mit JAVA in der vollkommen falschen Ecke. In dem Fall würde ich das AVR-Tutorial von News - Mikrocontroller.net empfehlen.


----------



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Ich dachte es gäbe ein Buch, in welchem beide Themen, also Mikrocontroller Grundlagen und JAVA Programmieren an diesen erklart werden. Schade, dass heißt dann wohl dritte Programmiersprache lernen. Trotzdem Danke für die schnellen Antoworten.


----------

